
Bill Gates on global pandemics (2018) - caseyf7
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/Shattuck-Lecture
======
caseyf7
“ _Worldwide, the 1918 flu killed an estimated 50 million people, perhaps
more._

 _We have better tools today than we did a century ago. We have a seasonal flu
vaccine, although it’s not always effective, you have to get one every year,
and most people in the world never get the shot. We also have antibiotics for
secondary infections of bacterial pneumonia. Despite these advances, this
animated simulation by the Institute for Disease Modeling shows what would
happen if a highly contagious and lethal airborne pathogen – like the 1918 flu
– were to occur today._

 _Nearly 33 million people worldwide would die in just six months._ “

